# Where do you go coyote hunting?



## Superchunk

I am really wanting to get more into coyote hunting. I have gone a few times, but have not been able to take one down yet. I'm sure I'm doing something wrong. Where does everyone go? Where is the public land that is good for it? Do you have any advice for a beginner?


----------



## CPAjeff

Superchunk -

Not to be rude, but no one is going to tell you exactly, or even remotely close, to where they go coyote hunting. Due to the bounty and awesomeness of coyote hunting, people are pretty tight lipped about good coyote spots - the old adage goes, "loose lips sink ships."

I am a novice coyote hunter, but here are a few tips that I have found out about. First off, call the local DNR office and speak to a biologist and ask them for a recommendation on where you can have a good chance at finding coyotes. Generally speaking, when coyotes are becoming a problem in a certain area, the DNR will get complaint calls. Sometimes they will pass the area from where the complaint calls come from, and sometimes they will not. Next, don't be afraid to use a mouth call instead of an electric call. Coyotes can be super smart and they will be call shy this time of year. Finally, find the food source and you'll find coyotes. Right now is calving season for a lot of the ranchers across the state. Coyotes are opportunistic and won't pass up a free meal of a weak calf or afterbirth. Scout areas that have cattle herds nearby and you'll more-than-likely find coyotes. 

Good luck and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Bax*

I would also encourage you to attend one of the many free seminars on predator hunting / calling that pop up regularly. I have learned a lot from those. 

You may even consider paying to hunt with a guide once or twice to learn a few tricks of the trade. Guided predator hunts aren't terribly expensive. 

Best suggestion I can give on where to hunt is: go where people don't go, and keep going past that.


----------



## Bax*

One thing to note that Jeff covered:

Hunting around cattle is interesting: it is hard because there are far more eyes watching you. When a cow noticed you, it alerts any coyotes watching the herd. All the cows turn and stare at you as soon as they know you are there. Get your camo and learn to sneak in unnoticed if you want to hunt near cows.


----------



## duckdevil

you don't necessarily have to drive out to the middle of nowhere to find dogs. I live in suburbia and have had them howling back off just on the outskirts of the neighborhood. Get out and about, scout, call the DNR, talk to locals and ranchers, but most importantly, have fun. Come early fall spend time and learn their habits. Learn and adapt as the younger dogs get kicked out of the den and overall hunting pressure increases.


----------



## damian.ak47

Superchunk said:


> I am really wanting to get more into coyote hunting. I have gone a few times, but have not been able to take one down yet. I'm sure I'm doing something wrong. Where does everyone go? Where is the public land that is good for it? Do you have any advice for a beginner?


Just curious, have you had any luck hunting dogs since this was posted? PM me and maybe we can arrange something (after I get to know you a little of course)

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------

